
Options for Moonlighting? - nmquirk
Hi Folks,<p>So I recently bought a house and I&#x27;m the only source of income. I crunched the numbers several times in a spreadsheet to make sure I should manage it. Even though I can manage it, I&#x27;d still like to make extra money preferably with programming since that&#x27;s what I&#x27;m good at. If I could earn on average an extra $50-100 a week I&#x27;d be happy.<p>I&#x27;ve tutored in the past which isn&#x27;t a great gig when you use services like Wyzant which take a 40% cut.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at contracting sites like guru, freelance, upwork but the jobs are vague and the bidding wars are intimidating.<p>I was thinking of keeping it local and offering shops and restaurants in my area my web design and programming services.<p>Does anyone have any thoughts or ideas?
======
czbond
Why not find a startup that could use an extra developer, or an agency ?
Restaurants, etc make horrible clients - and often pay very little,
considering how much time it takes to close the deal. I could find
moonlighting devs work all day. What technologies are you comfortable in?

~~~
nmquirk
I'm very comfortable in SQL, Java, JavaScript (including jQuery), CSS,
Clojure, Struts, Spring MVC and a little Android.

I do full-stack web app development for my day job and a lot of personal
projects for fun.

~~~
czbond
Solid - please email me a resume or similar to chriszbond at gmail.com We can
chat about moonlighting work - eg: a few hrs, a few hrs week, or a monht, etc.

I have immediate Java work (short but sweet, not a long project integrating
into MySql and Kafka, and have JS FrontEnd/Backend Node.js that we could chat
about.

